
Show HN: Social media bot automating posts by Groovy and TensorFlow - ganeshkrishnan
https://github.com/getintouchapp/socialmediabot
======
vorg
> Run the app by groovy

It's a stretch to call this Apache Groovy code an "app". Its 158 lines doesn't
even have a single loop in it -- I'd call it a "script". And in fact Groovy's
good at scripting the JVM platform, which is what its creator James Strachan
originally intended. His replacement tried to repitch Groovy as a language for
building applications, which is how Groovy got its bad rep.

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
Loops in the app/script :

>jsonresp.each{socialprofile ->

> process.inputStream.eachLine {

Plus there are classes, methods and libraries. Whether it's an app or script
is debatable. But I have always used groovy to build applications/websites so
I always call them "app"

